# Sunday 1:00



## drhunter1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't wait! Been a long week waiting!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 11, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> Can't wait! Been a long week waiting!



And I'm nervous..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 11, 2013)

im a lil worried too. the other birds are playing sumn serious right now


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 11, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> im a lil worried too. the other birds are playing sumn serious right now



Yep.

Lynch has missed the last two practices due to "foot injury", but that may be a ploy.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> And I'm nervous..



No need to worry brother. We got this one!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 12, 2013)

Hope the Falcons team that beat the Giants, Broncos, & Saints this season shows up in Sunday's game.  

Let's hope the Seattle Seahawks have already peaked for the season. 

BTW, there's no such thing as a "Seahawk" except in NFL football, but it may be referring to an Osprey that is real.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 12, 2013)

Seahawks may not be real but Lynch is


----------



## sea trout (Jan 12, 2013)

go falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i think it's weird that the seahawks can just sighn a new kicker in the middle of the playoffs!!!

i know we sighned morton back in an underway season years back. and i was cool with it!!
 but now that another team is doing it against us it just rubs me the wrong way!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2013)

I hope the Falcons can come out and get it done this year. They have the talent to win it all. 

If that O line could get it together they could put a hurting on the Seagulls.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 12, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> I hope the Falcons can come out and get it done this year. They have the talent to win it all.
> 
> If that O line could get it together they could put a hurting on the Seagulls.



Don't hope man. Know!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

I got to see them win to believe. Just been let down to many times.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2013)

drhunter1 said:


> Don't hope man. Know!



Only thing I know is......














Falcons are gonna give the Seagulls a major BEATDOWN tomorrow


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> Only thing I know is..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you are right.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hope you are right.



Me too..


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 12, 2013)

Tony needs to put those basketball skills to work tomorrow. He could have a MONSTER game.. Forget Rise Up , Stand up an punch them in the mouth. Atlanta with there A game should win this one. Play like you can Falcons!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 12, 2013)

Hunter922 said:


> Forget Rise Up , Stand up an punch them in the mouth.



That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 12, 2013)

got my fingers crossed falcons should have the W if they show up to play football


----------



## waterdogs (Jan 13, 2013)

Geaux seahawks. Beat down dem dirty birds. Aint no dirty bird going to the dome and play for a championship on our turf.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 13, 2013)

about 4 hours and 20 minutes till we start!!!!!!

ga falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## droptine06 (Jan 13, 2013)

I think Matt and Coach Smith are tired of hearin all talk about how they can't win in the playoffs. They'll have the boys ready, I see a beat down coming. Falcons 32 Seahawgs 10.


----------



## Buck (Jan 13, 2013)

If any of the sports forum regulars are going to the game stop by our tailgate in the gulch parking lot.  We'll have plenty of pulled pork and ribs.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Buck said:


> If any of the sports forum regulars are going to the game stop by our tailgate in the gulch parking lot.  We'll have plenty of pulled pork and ribs.



I wish I were a sports forum regular.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

waterdogs said:


> Geaux seahawks. Beat down dem dirty birds. Aint no dirty bird going to the dome and play for a championship on our turf.



This is a prime example why i hate all things Louisiana. We're gonna drink all your liquor, eat all your food, and have all your women


----------



## sea trout (Jan 13, 2013)

1 more hour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> This is a prime example why i hate all things Louisiana. We're gonna drink all your liquor, eat all your food, and have all your women





Won't be long now!  Let's go Falcons!!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 13, 2013)

10 minutes!!!!!!!!!

i got the potpies in da microwave!!

mikes lemonade in da fridge!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hunter922 said:


> Tony needs to put those basketball skills to work tomorrow. He could have a MONSTER game.. Forget Rise Up , Stand up an punch them in the mouth. Atlanta with there A game should win this one. Play like you can Falcons!



The first one to get punched in the mouth was Earl Thomas... Quiz go boom....


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 13, 2013)

waterdogs said:


> Geaux seahawks. Beat down dem dirty birds. Aint no dirty bird going to the dome and play for a championship on our turf.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice stop Defense.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 13, 2013)

ahhhhhhhh

this is awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

go falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Yep.
> 
> Lynch has missed the last two practices due to "foot injury", but that may be a ploy.





No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Seahawks may not be real but Lynch is



Yep, Marshawn Lynch is a beast of a tough player but maybe his tender feet can be a weakness for this game. 


Looks like the winning Falcons team showed up in the 1st half.  Even on Seattle's great defensive secondary, Matt Ryan has made 12 of 18 passes.  Hope the Seahawks can't make the adjustments needed for the 2nd half  & hope Atlanta's winning side shows up again in the 2nd half to defend home turf. 

Way-To-Go Falcons & rip 'em a new one next half, too!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Gonzo is a First Down Machine!!!!!


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm trying to go to my Cobb property to hunt and they are going to keep it interesting..


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2013)

Atlanta's defense is WAY too soft...


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 13, 2013)

Matt Ryan should be fired for that decision to throw that ball...

You're nursing a 14 point lead with 11 mins in the 4th quarter.  Just trying to run clock.

Now it's a 1 TD game thanks to the INT with 9 minutes left.


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2013)

Hawks are coming back...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

May god the Falcons couldn't cover a one legged receiver.. they better get back into man on man


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2013)

#86 is eating Atlanta's lunch.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2013)

Tighten up Falcons.  We are about to see who wants this win more.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 13, 2013)

Matt Ryan CHOKE.


The most unnecessary play you could make in that situation, he even had Gonzalez down the middle in a 1x1, and Gonzo was catching everything today...yet he chose the dumbest possible throw.

I'd love to see him explain this in the press conference


Now the Falcons go 3 & out and the Seahawks have a shot to take the lead with PLENTY of time on the clock.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Well I see this one slipping away, its my fault I knew as soon as I started  to believe it would be back to the same old Falcons


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like the Falcons I have been following for ever finally made it to the stadiun.


----------



## golffreak (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow! Didn't see Seattle coming back in this one.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Wow! Didn't see Seattle coming back in this one.



I guess you haven't been following the Falcons very long.
 I've seen this many many times


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

They need a time consuming drive now!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

good stop defense, time to step up Matt if you want the playoff monkey off your back


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

wow too much running, try to score not run the clock!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Why cant we punt?


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2013)

Here comes the game winning drive...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2013)

C'mon Defense hold em.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

cause of something called a team wide choke


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 13, 2013)

Matt Ryan is a regular season guru, playoff choker.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

A little pressure on Russell would not hurt.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A little pressure on Russell would not hurt.



Have the Falcons blitzed at all today??


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Pittyful


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

12 men on the field


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 13, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Have the Falcons blitzed at all today??





They've blitzed plenty, Wilson is just awesome at slipping away from the defenders.




Touchdown Seahawks.  Nice knowin ya Falcons - one & done again.

A two TD lead with 11 minutes left and Matty Ice chokes the game over.

It happened AGAIN


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2013)

What a joke.


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2013)

tcward said:


> Here comes the game winning drive...



Told ya. Total Atlanta collapse.....and just to think they want a new place to play in. What a joke!


----------



## Buckfever (Jan 13, 2013)

Ryan needs to be fired for that stupid mistake.....


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2013)

And just remember Atlanta could have gone for 2 on their last TD when the Seahawks were offside....but kicked it.


----------



## wildcats (Jan 13, 2013)

not over yet


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, there's no way the kicker should make this......not with the way the Seahawks have been playing and how the Falcons gift wrapped it....


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

I knew all along that they would win.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow.

Matt Ryan redemption?

This is a crazy game


----------



## wildcats (Jan 13, 2013)

Not a Falcons fan here...but lol...but I like the Pete even less...love it
.....doh...may have spoke too soon. Falcons may find a way to lose yet.


----------



## Buckfever (Jan 13, 2013)

Bryant needs a big bonus for that kick....


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 13, 2013)

Seahawks fans are sure to be sick but wow what a season for them and what guts today.  They should be so proud


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2013)

Unbelievable. That was stupid


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> Seahawks fans are sure to be sick but wow what a season for them and what guts today.  They should be so proud



Yes they should!


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 13, 2013)

Julio's like screw knocking it down I'm catching this haha


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 13, 2013)

21 unanswered points by the Seahawks, but glad the Falcons survival instincts kicked in finally for a close win despite stinking up the 2nd half.  Thank God for the field goal & 2 completions before it to get in field goal range.  Thank you Lord.


----------



## tcward (Jan 13, 2013)

The Falcons all proud after the win.....they should be on their knees.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats to Atlanta, but the decision making and play in the 2nd half was terrible.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2013)

Great win Atl. Hopefully they put together a complete game next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

49'er are gonna be tough, will have to figure a way to stop thier QB from running wild.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 13, 2013)

Another dumb thing that no one noticed - why did Mike Smith leave 13 seconds on the clock when he called time out for the FG attempt?

Why not run it down to 3-4 seconds so that the FG ends the game?


----------



## one_shot (Jan 13, 2013)

Next time Falcons maybe it will be easy win! I had More beer 2nd half!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 13, 2013)

wildcats said:


> not over yet



THE BEST THING SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO FALCONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MANY OF YOU ON HERE GIVE UP ON YOUR TEAM SO EARLY BUT YET YOU ASK FOR A TEAM THAT WINS AND DOESNT GIVE UP!!!!!

THOSE TWO GO HAND IN HAND!!!!!

I WAS THE ONE PRAYIN THAT THE BOOTH REVEIW WOULD CONFIRM SEA HAWKS TD WITH 30 SECONDS LEFT!!!!
PLENTY OF TIME FOR MY TEAM TO GO DOWN AND GET A FEILD GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to Atlanta, but the decision making and play in the 2nd half was terrible.



x2.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Hard Hunter.......... what's all of that you deleted. You do know Mods can still see it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hey Hard Hunter.......... what's all of that you deleted. You do know Mods can still see it.



I came within 10 seconds of sending one out that I would have deleted.


----------



## EllijayFalconsFan (Jan 13, 2013)

You guys need to have more faith.  Matt Ryan with 30 seconds left and two timeouts? 


Yeah thats a game winning field goal.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 13, 2013)

Dang!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 49'er are gonna be tough, will have to figure a way to stop thier QB from running wild.



Is there a way?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 13, 2013)

No. GA. Mt. Man said:


> Is there a way?



Spoon being the spy.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 13, 2013)

What a Great win for our Atlanta Falcons !!!! 
Let's keep it going !!!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

Muddyfoots said:


> Spoon being the spy.



spy or not I think the QB rushing yardage record is in danger


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I came within 10 seconds of sending one out that I would have deleted.



I prematurely sent that out then tried to retype it when the onside/squid kicked it. What was that??


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 13, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> spy or not I think the QB rushing yardage record is in danger



Spoon can break up "want to".


----------



## Hunter922 (Jan 13, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hey Hard Hunter.......... what's all of that you deleted. You do know Mods can still see it.



I know I deleted one of mine also..
 Right after I posted one of my posts that they started coming apart like a cheap watch. It had to be deleted.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 13, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I prematurely sent that out then tried to retype it when the onside/squid kicked it. What was that??



Call me crazy but that was a bonehead decision.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

I've got to give a call out to the O line the they showed up today


----------



## sea trout (Jan 13, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I've got to give a call out to the O line the they showed up today



i strongly agree!!! ryan had great protection!!!!

we're gonna face same situation next week with the runnin qb and the deep ball threat!
line backers and safty 's are gonn have to defend those medium passes!!
figure it out new coordinator!!!
have to mind that sf watched this game and watched us get eatin alive with those 15 to 25 yard passes


----------



## GTHunter007 (Jan 13, 2013)

D Cord...hats off.  Take away their strength and make the rookie beat you.  It worked for half a football game but they took Lynch out of the game and put it on the kid's shoulders.  Seattle made great adjustments and I think the team felt like they had already won it.  When it came down to it they jumped up and answered.  Been the team's M.O. all season.  

2 left Falcon's Fans!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll take it!


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I called it. Lets just bow and say yeeeeeeeah! You called it.


----------



## hold em hook (Jan 13, 2013)

ekim22 said:


> Another dumb thing that no one noticed - why did Mike Smith leave 13 seconds on the clock when he called time out for the FG attempt?
> 
> Why not run it down to 3-4 seconds so that the FG ends the game?



Bc if the clock went under 10 secs and the Falcons false started it would be a 10 sec run off game over.....maybe?


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 13, 2013)

hold em hook said:


> Bc if the clock went under 10 secs and the Falcons false started it would be a 10 sec run off game over.....maybe?



Hanging with a new rope syndrome. Some people aint happy unless they are unhappy!

This thread will bear that out in spades.

Bring it San Fran!


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 13, 2013)

hold em hook said:


> Bc if the clock went under 10 secs and the Falcons false started it would be a 10 sec run off game over.....maybe?



Props for knowing the rules!!!!


----------

